# Professional Detailer Here



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How do we get you to professionally clean the Snow off of My Cruzen ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you asking me to do it, or on how to do it without scratching it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> How do we get you to professionally clean the Snow off of My Cruzen ?


sign me up for that too, as long as I ain’t doing it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So how would you do it with out scratches of course ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Theres a special tool called the Auto SnoBRUM. It safely removes snow, because of its safe foam material.(The part that pushes the snow off). Heres the link. Auto SNOBRuM Snow Removal Tool, snow broom, snow pusher . This is also where I get all my detailing supplies. They offer discounts periodically, and they offer price match or they will even beat another online competitor.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Get a DA polisher.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Anthony...I do actually have a DA polisher from meguiars. I paid like 200.00 bucks for mine. It was a little cheaper I believe.. It WORKS **** good =]


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya, they're insane. Worth every penny.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya know that snow broomy thing is kind of cool . Around here we have to use a scraper for the iced over windows and windshield .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use it all the time when I wax my car. Ill use the foam applicator pad that comes with the meguiars ultimate wax kit to get in and around tight places where the DA polisher cant. GREAT TOOL=]


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

It doesn't work for ice. basically, it's a big piece of foam attached to a broom handle to let you clear your whole vehicle of the 12" of snow on it without messing up the paint job from brushes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What type of pads are you using these days ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Ya know that snow broomy thing is kind of cool . Around here we have to use a scraper for the iced over windows and windshield .


Yeah ive used it before. The best way I can suggest for defrosting windows fairly quick and safely is to fill a bottle like a Gatorade bottle with luke warm water and pour it over the windows. It might take you a few times depending on the size of the bottle you use. But I can rest a sure to everyone that its completely safe.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Moved to appearance and detailing. More people will look there for detailing stuff

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> What type of pads are you using these days ?


Foam pads. They are aggressive enough to take out defects, but also gentle on paint. Foam applicator pads are idealy designed for removing any imperfections such as swirls, scratches, oxidation, blemishes, road tar, and almost any other defect. They are also perfect for applying waxes, and polishes. For waxing, I use a finishing pad...for removing defects in paint, ill use a polishing pad. For paints that have major defects, a cutting pad is recommended. Meguiars makes these pads, and so do many other brands that you can find on autogeek.net and detailing.com .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Moved to appearance and detailing. More people will look there for detailing stuff
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Cool...thanks danny.=]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you add water to your procees when utilizing a foam pad ?

And adding water to yer windows at these temperatures is just adding more Ice to scrape off of yer windows . 0 and below 0 is too cold to go pouring water onto something . Bad idea all together ..get a decent ice scraper ..


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have this awesome tool to remove the snow. Maybe some of you have heard of it.

It's called a garage...lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Do you add water to your procees when utilizing a foam pad ?
> 
> And adding water to yer windows at these temperatures is just adding more Ice to scrape off of yer windows . 0 and below 0 is too cold to go pouring water onto something . Bad idea all together ..get a decent ice scraper ..


Its pretty simple to use a foam pad. All you really do is apply the product on it and use cicular overlapping passes when removing defects and applying waxes and polishes. As far as water goes, the only thing you need water for with a foam pad is when your cleaning it. And I recommend using a foam pad cleaner like Detailers Pro Series polishing pad rejuvenator. I can send anyone links for any products I recommend btw. Just ask what your wanting to know for product recommendations and ill be happy to assist. As for the de-icing, as long as you have your defrost on, it wont freeze back over. Ive done this plenty of times to my cars and it didn't freeze back up. Trust me =]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> I have this awesome tool to remove the snow. Maybe some of you have heard of it.
> 
> It's called a garage...lol



You must be 1 of the very few goofie balls with a garage to park in while you think that you are working .. how nice .


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What is your opinion of the California Duster?? Does it cause swirls or not? I know it's been rated very well among "general" consumers as to NOT cause scratches, but to the average consumer it isn't a scratch unless it's deep through the paint or clear coat. They don't even register swirls. So does it cause even the most minor marring and swirling if used correctly? I've really been contemplating this tool for the summer (when it comes lol).


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a garage too =]. Its very convenient. Im going to be finishing the inside of this year probably to put in insulation and walls and a ceiling.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What is your opinion of the California Duster?? Does it cause swirls or not? I know it's been rated very well among "general" consumers as to NOT cause scratches, but to the average consumer it isn't a scratch unless it's deep through the paint or clear coat. They don't even register swirls. So does it cause even the most minor marring and swirling if used correctly? I've really been contemplating this tool for the summer (when it comes lol).


The California duster is a very great dependable and reliable product for the car enthusiast. It doesn't cause swirls or anything like that. Its got soft micro-fibers that lift and trap loose dirt and dust on the fibers and is gentle to the paint surface. So to answer the better part of your question, its 100% safe. Buy it and you will love it.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Theres a special tool called the Auto SnoBRUM. It safely removes snow, because of its safe foam material.(The part that pushes the snow off). Heres the link. Auto SNOBRuM Snow Removal Tool, snow broom, snow pusher . This is also where I get all my detailing supplies. They offer discounts periodically, and they offer price match or they will even beat another online competitor.


To take this to the next level, does this snow broom cause any type of swirling? My current method is to use a standard snow brush. As I use it I don't let it come in contact with the actually paint, but rather glide it gently over the snow pushing it off. This leaves a thin layer of snow however that sometimes will blow off whole driving. If not it will remain and eventually harden into ice depending on the duration of below freezing temps. Once the temperatures break freezing, I am left with a sheet of ice that can be lifted off the roof trunk hood etc without letting it slide, however all too often the ice may slide across the paint as it melts in sheets before I can get to it to lift it off. I know for a fact that has to cause some swirls. So what to you recommend, my method or snow broom. Mind you, not all instances of my method always leads to sliding sheets of ice.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The auto snoBRUM is perfectly safe for exterior surfaces. It hasn't left any swirls or anything in my paint. I only used it once a couple months ago when I drove my cruze to work and it snowed a few inches. They didn't say anything about snow that night either. But all in all here, its completely harmless. Id recommend using the snoBRUM. Autogeek.net sells them and detailing.com sells them. They are like 20.00 I believe. Autogeek.net gives bundles on a lot of their products. Theres so many brands to choose from which are all good products. These brands are all professional grade items I mind you.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

One final question, detailing black steel factory wheels. What is your method? Is it true that using Lemon pledge works well to restoring a shine to black steelies? Is it safe for
the remaining black paint of the wheels? i know it's very common a prettying expected for black steel wheels to go from shinny deep black to faded black then to chalky grey then rust.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Snappa said:


> One final question, detailing black steel factory wheels. What is your method? Is it true that using Lemon pledge works well to restoring a shine to black steelies? Is it safe for
> the remaining black paint of the wheels? i know it's very common a prettying expected for black steel wheels to go from shinny deep black to faded black then to chalky grey then rust.


I would wash them with an all wheel and tire cleaner like so and rinse thoroughly with water and dry...detailing them is pretty straight forward. Id recommend treating them like the paint on your car, so using a quick detailer and or spray wax is a great way to keep up the shine. They are just like other wheels on the cruzes for theLT, LTZ and ECO models. They are painted wheel no doubt...im not sure if they are clear coated. Id just treat them like your paint on your car. Wash, rinse, and maintain the detailing process. As for brake dust, I know its hard to keep a wheel its best versus the cars paint, but you can help with the appearance of your wheels by applying a wheel glaze or wax to them. Id definitely recommend using a clay bar on your wheels to remove those bonded contaminants before waxing and polishing of any painted surface because anything you apply for a wax, or paint sealant, it will not adhere like its suppose to nor do its purpose. Regular washing, and detailing the wheels is a vital process as well. Most people tend to forget about the wheels. That's something nobody should ever forget to do lol. As for the lemon pledge idea...I cant say id approve of the use of that simply because its designed for wooded furniture and it has silicone based oils in it to neutralize dust and dirt and that could start to rust your wheel faster. Im not sure if that's 1000% correct but from what ive been told from other pro's, that's not really a good idea. However, another thing I would recommend using that is like pledge that you can use on anything basically is NevR Dull from Eagle One. Ive used that stuff on my chrome rims on my 05 cavalier and that **** worked like a charm. Just make sure you have plenty of mf towels to do your final buff shines, since its got a lot of oily stuff in the "pads". Its kinda like a cotton ball if I should say so myself. Its easy to tear apart and it gets in just about anywhere. I see your in ohio, so I know you get as much snow as we do here in iowa, so id recommend doing the things I suggested in my first 8 sentences=]. That wax will really help you out.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So what do we utilize to clean our leather seats ? And why ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> So what do we utilize to clean our leather seats ? And why ?


Well brian..there is a lot of products available specifically for leather. Meguiars makes leather cleaning agents as well as mothers, detailers pro series, pinnacle brilliance and wolfgang and much more. I know for sure meguiars makes a cleaner and conditioner all in one. They have it available in a gel type and spray option. I used this on my steering wheel and shifter in my cruze =]. Its important to maintain the appearance of leather because over time, leather's life shortens and it causes tears and rips, and fading. To help prevent this and increase the longevity of leather is to take proper measures. Leather is like the skin on your hands...Its very sensitive. The special ingredients in leather care products is just like lotion for our skin, it has vital minerals and vitamins in it to preserve the texture of the skin and/or material. The cleaner lifts dirt out of the leather and traps it in the cleaner. The conditioner a.k.a lotion is the most important piece of the puzzle because it re oils the leather back to its natural state and protects it for the future use of it. Heres some quick tips and product recommendations. Leather Care - Clean, condition & protect leather upholstery with premium, pH-balanced products by Pinnacle, Wolfgang, Lexol, Leatherique, Connolly, . I forgot meguiars just came out with a new product that includes a sealer. Ive been hearing this is a very good product for leather.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have a lot of studying to do about the Leathers that are utilized for auto upholstering !

I can sell you anything right off of the old shelf of my Great Grandmothers Nook in her Cupboard if you Believe everything you read from these Marketing Agents 


Leather Upholstery ..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well yeah ive been there done that lol. I wouldn't be where I am in detailing if I didn't ask questions =]. Im happy to be of any help on here. That's what im here for.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since we are talking about leather and steering wheels, the cruze steering wheel is too new to have signs of wear but my Momo wheel in my Subaru is. Whats the best way to bring it back to life? I tried temp solutions like leather dye for boots so it didn't look so asy when you look inside the windsheild. The shift boot is faux leather right?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Since we are talking about leather and steering wheels, the cruze steering wheel is too new to have signs of wear but my Momo wheel in my Subaru is. Whats the best way to bring it back to life? I tried temp solutions like leather dye for boots so it didn't look so asy when you look inside the windsheild. The shift boot is faux leather right?


I recommend auto finesse Hide leathers Conditioner. But any leather cleaner and conditioner is great. Ive also seen that some steering wheels on the cruze is already showing premature aging, so in reality the sooner the better. The best way to bring it back to life is to clean it and condition it. Meguiars makes both of those products. In fact, I just mentioned earlier that they made a new product that is a leather sealer with the cleaner and conditioner. Its inexpensive too. You can buy the kit on autogeek.net for less than $20.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> You have a lot of studying to do about the Leathers that are utilized for auto upholstering !
> 
> I can sell you anything right off of the old shelf of my Great Grandmothers Nook in her Cupboard if you Believe everything you read from these Marketing Agents
> 
> ...


Brian...I don't believe anything I see or hear...so no. To be quite honest, most of my suggestions, product recommendations are from my personal experience, and my techniques are from other professionals. Im not steering anybody wrong here. The stuff I use and the places I go to get my detailing arsenal sells top of the line stuff and it is all legit.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What and how do you condition a Leather that is sealed from the factory already ? ..Upholstery Leather is coated with a plastic before it is even sold !


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I would wash them with an all wheel and tire cleaner like so and rinse thoroughly with water and dry...detailing them is pretty straight forward. Id recommend treating them like the paint on your car, so using a quick detailer and or spray wax is a great way to keep up the shine. They are just like other wheels on the cruzes for theLT, LTZ and ECO models. They are painted wheel no doubt...im not sure if they are clear coated. Id just treat them like your paint on your car. Wash, rinse, and maintain the detailing process. As for brake dust, I know its hard to keep a wheel its best versus the cars paint, but you can help with the appearance of your wheels by applying a wheel glaze or wax to them. Id definitely recommend using a clay bar on your wheels to remove those bonded contaminants before waxing and polishing of any painted surface because anything you apply for a wax, or paint sealant, it will not adhere like its suppose to nor do its purpose. Regular washing, and detailing the wheels is a vital process as well. Most people tend to forget about the wheels. That's something nobody should ever forget to do lol. As for the lemon pledge idea...I cant say id approve of the use of that simply because its designed for wooded furniture and it has silicone based oils in it to neutralize dust and dirt and that could start to rust your wheel faster. Im not sure if that's 1000% correct but from what ive been told from other pro's, that's not really a good idea. However, another thing I would recommend using that is like pledge that you can use on anything basically is NevR Dull from Eagle One. Ive used that stuff on my chrome rims on my 05 cavalier and that **** worked like a charm. Just make sure you have plenty of mf towels to do your final buff shines, since its got a lot of oily stuff in the "pads". Its kinda like a cotton ball if I should say so myself. Its easy to tear apart and it gets in just about anywhere. I see your in ohio, so I know you get as much snow as we do here in iowa, so id recommend doing the things I suggested in my first 8 sentences=]. That wax will really help you out.



I never thought about doing that. So you can actually clay bar they black steel wheels? I know not too many people inquire about maintaining steel wheels since it's something they are quick to
get rid of for aluminum or alloy or chrome wheels, but I find the steelies with wheel covers to be quite fine and if they weren't attractive at all, I'm quite sure manufactures would have stopped putting them on even their base model cars. I think the main draw back of them
is that they fade so fast. They look great initially. Why is this the case? Why can't they just use a black paint that is just as durable as black painted rims?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> What and how do you condition a Leather that is sealed from the factory already ? ..Upholstery Leather is coated with a plastic before it is even sold !


Well if your talking about what I think your are, then you would take that off (which the dealer does that when the car comes in), and you can re apply the conditioner whenever. You should clean and apply conditioner atleast once every month. You can do it more if you want..it wont hurt anything. In fact the more you do it, the better off it is in the long run.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Snappa said:


> I never thought about doing that. So you can actually clay bar they black steel wheels? I know not too many people inquire about maintaining steel wheels since it's something they are quick to
> get rid of for aluminum or alloy or chrome wheels, but I find the steelies with wheel covers to be quite fine and if they weren't attractive at all, I'm quite sure manufactures would have stopped putting them on even their base model cars. I think the main draw back of them
> is that they fade so fast. They look great initially. Why is this the case? Why can't they just use a black paint that is just as durable as black painted rims?


Yeah you can use a clay bar on just about any painted surface. Yeah most people do get rid of their steelies for actual rims lol. To answer your other question here...My only idea of this since its a cheap wheel, they figure to just use a cheap paint because they will rust quick since they are a steel wheel versus an alloy or polished aluminum wheel will. A alloy wheel wont rust that quick, as long as the regular cleaning and maintaining of the wheel is done on a consistant basis. As for hubcaps...ill use the LS model cruze for a perfect example: Those hubcaps are actually painted AND clearcoated. So those you would definitely want to treat them like your cars paint. (wash regularly, use a detailer, and wax) Id suggest waxing them the same time you wax your car. If you use a synthetic wax like Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax, its best to wax every 4 months or when you notice that wiping a detailer off your car takes forever. This is noticed easily when you spray a detailer on and it just spreads and smears on the surface which in better terms, it means it keeps the panel wet. FYI...you are never asking too many questions. I saw your post recently and said it was your last question and I didn't know if I was getting the idea from you that you felt like you were bugging me. Which your not. That's what im here for in fact. So ask away =]


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't understand the use or purpose of the Clay bar. What, why and how do you use it?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mordsith_T said:


> I don't understand the use or purpose of the Clay bar. What, why and how do you use it?


The clay bar is used to remove dirt, fallout, tree sap, and other harmful bonded contaminants sitting on your finish. Its important to remove those off the paint, especially if you like keeping your car looking its absolute best whether its a classic car or your daily driver, because these harmful contaminants will etch into your paint and cause oxidation and eventually rust. How you use it is plain and simple. When you buy a clay bar kit from MOTHERS or MEGUIARS, it comes with everything you need. It comes with 2 80 gram clay bars, a soft plush microfiber towel, and a detailing clay lubricant A.K.A quik detailer. All you need to do is make sure you wash your car before hand, take the quik detailer and liberally soak the panel to lubricate it for the clay bar, kneed the clay bar to a as flat as you can get it.(I recommend cutting the clay bar into thirds just in case you drop one on the floor.(If that happens, just throw it away because you don't want that dirt and stuff back on your paint that it picked up when it was dropped on the floor. Thus, it will cause swirls and scratches.). Then with the panel well lubricated, glide the clay bar back and forth to remove the bonded contaminants. The top part of the vehicle will be the dirtiest, so you will want to fold the clay bar in half or turn it over to a clean section every 1/3 to 1/2 part of each panel. For example: The roof, you can safely clay half the roof with one side of the clay bar, and then turn it to a clean side and do the other half. The next reason to clay your car is because if you want to apply a wax or paint sealant, the wax and/or paint sealant will properly cure and adhere to the paint surface creating its proper purpose giving you the best protection and results possible. Waxing your car properly by taking correct steps will also give the best reflections and wet look every time you detail it =]. (Trust me on that too). If there is anything here that doesn't make sense, please let me know, and ill explain it in simpler terms. Detailing is not just for pro's or car enthusiasts, its for everyone....even if your a beginner or amateur.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well if your talking about what I think your are, then you would take that off (which the dealer does that when the car comes in), and you can re apply the conditioner whenever. You should clean and apply conditioner atleast once every month. You can do it more if you want..it wont hurt anything. In fact the more you do it, the better off it is in the long run.



Have you even studied the process of tanning leather ? 
I have been trying to get you to think about what you are telling others to do with they're Leather Upholstery . 
Try to read up about the Leather qualities utilized in modern vehicles , home furnishings . 
Then get back to us with your discoveries about Leather !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I found out some stuff for leather. Ill try to keep this short as I can because it is a long process. Ill let you all read through this article I found on autopia. What I can tell you is from the detailing world, leather cleaning and conditioning products are all universal anymore. So no matter if its cowhide, sheep skin, or lamb wool, all leather cleans and conditions the same. Simply because leather is leather basically when you think about it. It may be different grades of leather, but cleaning and caring for them is pretty standard in auto detailing. Heck you can even use the same stuff you use on your car as you would on your leather furniture.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is the link. Leather Tanning Process - Autopia Detailing Wiki - Autopia


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

303® Products are the leading line of premium protectants and cleaners on the market today

( Automotive Leather )


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

303 is good products...However I have not tried anything of theirs for leather yet. I have personally tried mothers and meguiars, and my favorite of the two is meguiars. I haven't liked to many things from mothers yet. I only like back to black, carpet and upholstery cleaner, protectant, car wash soap, and their detailers. Meguiars, I love everything they made so far. Meguiars leather cleaner and conditioner seemed to leave the leather feeling soft and looked healthy when I did my steering wheel and shift knob in the cruze.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

brian v said:


> You must be 1 of the very few goofie balls with a garage to park in while you think that you are working .. how nice .


I am. I consider myself very fortunate that I get to park in a garage at my job.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have Mudd Guards , I call them Slush Guards that keep the Calcium Chloride Slush off of me Doors and a Little Kick cleans them off ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> I am. I consider myself very fortunate that I get to park in a garage at my job.


Ditto, heated garage. It still takes some time for the 1.4 to warm up after I leave said garage to go home or next destination.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Ditto, heated garage. It still takes some time for the 1.4 to warm up after I leave said garage to go home or next destination.


Yes I agree partially. It heats up quick after driving under 5 minutes tho lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Relax jack your running to a fight that you can not win ... so think before you leep into the fire next time ..........................

What you do to your cruzen just might not be for another , Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes .


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

What's the best method of getting dried on bird poop off of a vehicle in the winter??


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

marden64 said:


> What's the best method of getting dried on bird poop off of a vehicle in the winter??


Well there's not much you can do to remove it if it's below freezing but if it's above freezing then I'd highly recommend using meguiars ultimate quick detailer. It's my go to detailer for anything for making the paint clean again. I'll use their ultimate quick wax detailer if I want the paint to pop even more.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> What's the best method of getting dried on bird poop off of a vehicle in the winter??


Find a car wash that is open right now. It's 12*F and there is still 1 open here. Only closed Christmas Day. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Find a car wash that is open right now. It's 12*F and there is still 1 open here. Only closed Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yes...This is another quick easy method of removing everything off your car. I agree Merc6. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

marden64 said:


> What's the best method of getting dried on bird poop off of a vehicle in the winter??


You could buy a plain and cheap spray bottle such as this (32 oz. Heavy Duty PVC Clear Spray Bottle, storage bottle, chemical sprayer) and when you need to, fill it with some warm water (like now in the winter time) and then add a cleaning product of your choice such as these ( Chemical Guys EcoSMART Waterless Wash Ready To Use 16 oz. , Poorboy’s World Bird Sh#t Remover, bird dropping stain removal car , Waterless Car Wash | Auto Detail | Car Detailing Products ) to it and go to work on those bird droppings!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, to the OP, did you get that bird crap off your car?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I cant see myself spending +50.00 on leather cleaner etc for my seats. What is your opinion on this product here for a regular cleaner Meguiars Gold Class Leather Sealer Treatment


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> I cant see myself spending +50.00 on leather cleaner etc for my seats. What is your opinion on this product here for a regular cleaner Meguiars Gold Class Leather Sealer Treatment


Actually believe it or not this is a good product. I just used some on my neighbors leather seats on her ltz cruze. It turned the appearance of the seats around a little. Give it a shinier look without having the greasy feel affect. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I am about to purchase porter cable 7424xp and products from chemical guys. I am new to the detailing world and dont want to spend alot of money. I have heard by many that the PC 7424xp is user friendly.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> I am about to purchase porter cable 7424xp and products from chemical guys. I am new to the detailing world and dont want to spend alot of money. I have heard by many that the PC 7424xp is user friendly.


DA polishers are user friendly. I haven't heard a lot about the porter cable one but I know autogeek.net sells it plus many other da polishers. I have the meguiars da polisher and I love it. I have spoke to George, nick, blake, and barry himself about the use of their products before hand as well as this da polisher from them and they said that they designed their DA polisher as well as for beginners so they can quickly master the technique of using a da polisher. It definitely speeds up time when your waxing and polishing your paint. Its more effective removing paint imperfections such as scratches, oxidation, swirls, and halograms. Removing paint defects by hand is another method to use and it does give good results. The difference between a da polisher and hand application is the da cuts down the time to probably half, it is more affective because your pad is rotating at a higher speed and its getting the defects out more quickly, and its easier to use when applying a wax or polisher. Since I got my da polisher, ive not went back to doing anything by hand unless its in a tight spot and I need to use a foam applicator pad.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Out of curiousity how do you remove the scratches under the door handles and other locations where pads cant reach


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Out of curiousity how do you remove the scratches under the door handles and other locations where pads cant reach


I bought some meguiars foam applicator pads. They really come in handy for the door handles, around the grille lower sections and the mirrors and even mostly the front and back bumper bec of some of the contours and curves of them. I really like using these for tight spots like this. Its a real crowd pleaser lol


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

On the Cruze, is it worth getting the front bumper and/or hood clear bra'd, or is the paint good enough that the $600-1000 could go towards paint work instead of the need arises?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> On the Cruze, is it worth getting the front bumper and/or hood clear bra'd, or is the paint good enough that the $600-1000 could go towards paint work instead of the need arises?


Well a clear bra is a good protection for the paint against rock chips. The dealership told me that these clear bras are 1/8" thick which is good for stopping most little to moderate sized debris. And the most culprit of rock chips on the front bumper is dirt or salt being thrown up from a car in front of you and those are micro minimal. Touch up paint is a good thing to have with you. There's not much of a way to avoid this from happening. Unless u paid 300.00 for the clear bra them that would stop the damage completely Bec dirt and sand or salt is not a heavy particle unless it's in globs but it's usually not being kicked up at u from another car. I'd also suggest getting a hood aeroskin from avs. I have an extra one I'll sell to anyone who wants it. It's brand new in the box still in all original packaging. I'd ask 30.00 for it plus shipping. That is a way to help protect the hood. I have one on my cruze and they look good on the cruze. Even got window vent visors. They look incredible on there as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

So basically, unless I can get it for cheap, don't bother? The front bumper I'm not overly worried about since it's plastic, but the hood I'd like to protect.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I was warned that they yellow in a short period on time and will look like crap, especially on a white car. Is this true? One shop stopped doing it due to trying all the manufacturers and all of them eventually yellowed.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> I was warned that they yellow in a short period on time and will look like crap, especially on a white car. Is this true? One shop stopped doing it due to trying all the manufacturers and all of them eventually yellowed.


Not if u get the 3m ones. Which I believe most dealership have the 3m ones as an added accessory for vehicles. The 3m ones are much better from what I hear. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> So basically, unless I can get it for cheap, don't bother? The front bumper I'm not overly worried about since it's plastic, but the hood I'd like to protect.


You can get one for cheap but it most likely won't give u the results your looking for. Plus when u go to peel it off it will probably be a pain or something you won't want it to be.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Any advice for getting dried bugs off the front of the car? Someday it will be warm again...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

PanJet said:


> Any advice for getting dried bugs off the front of the car? Someday it will be warm again...


The thing I can recommend using is these from meguiars. Ive been seeing some good reviews on these. Only bad reviews I seen is they are a little pricey for the amount of sponges you get, and that they are a single use item. Meguiars Bug Splatter Sponges, meguiars bug and tar remover, bug sponge .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

PanJet said:


> Any advice for getting dried bugs off the front of the car? Someday it will be warm again...



Detailer’s Road Kill Bug Remover Combo, bug cleaner, bug remover


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Detailer’s Road Kill Bug Remover Combo, bug cleaner, bug remover


I actually have this in my arsenal chris and I used it it already since I had a few bugs on my bumper. WORKS amazing =]. Idk how this slipped my mind lol. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------

